# Corned Beef and Cabbage



## sirchef09 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got some Irish blood? Try this on...


1 (5 1/2 pound) corned beef brisket 
2 tablespoons pickling spice 
1 large orange, sliced in rounds 
2 stalks celery, sliced 
1 large onion, sliced 
1/2 cup cold water 
6 tablespoons margarine, divided 
1 large head cabbage, cored and sliced 
1 cup Golden Delicious apples, cored and quartered with peel 
1/4 cup cold water 

1. Preheat the oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C). Line a 9x13 inch roasting pan with aluminum foil, leaving enough extra extending over the sides to cover and seal in the roast. 

2. Rinse the brisket, and pat dry. Rub with pickling spice, and place in the prepared roasting pan. Arrange celery, orange and onion slices on and around the roast. Pour in 1/2 cup of water, and wrap aluminum foil up over the roast tightly, making sure the ends are sealed. 

3. Bake for about 4 hours in the preheated oven, or until meat is tender. 
About 45 minutes before the roasts time is up, heat 3 tablespoons of margarine and 1/4 cup of water in a large pot. Add cabbage and apples, cover, and simmer over low heat for about 30 minutes. Occasionally shake the pot so that nothing sticks to the bottom. Serve with remaining margarine and sliced corned beef.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

hi SirChef,

Yes I've got some Irish blood  And I'll not give it back!

How does the meat turn out? - can't say I've ever tried corned meat except for slow simmer with spices for about 3 hours. Does it retain a lot of the salt? I imagine it would be quite soft, but surely it would not release the salt with just the braise. Does sound interesting tho  Veg sounds delish.

Do you/would you use the braising juices for a sauce?

Do you need to rest the meat at all after cooking?


----------



## sirchef09 (Aug 8, 2007)

It's quite tender and yes does have a salty flavor to it. Honestly I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So what's in the pickling spice, and what are the proportions?

Shel


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I love Corned beef oven roasted. I put A BBQ rub on it (in place of the pickling spice.


----------

